
The Real Scandal of AI: Awful Stock Photos - opdahl
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/the-real-scandal-of-ai-awful-stock-photos-456633b9b0fc?source=linkShare-ee08b1614a2d-1528090210
======
jpatokal
The linked image search result for "AI" actually consists primarily of brain-
shaped circuit boards which, y'know, is actually not a terrible metaphor for
_artificial intelligence_.

Personally, I'm kind of partial to Google's Cloud AI logo [2], but I work here
(Cloud, not AI) so I may be biased.

[1] [https://medium.com/@ageitgey/the-real-scandal-of-ai-
awful-](https://medium.com/@ageitgey/the-real-scandal-of-ai-awful-) stock-
photos-456633b9b0fc

[2] [https://cloud.google.com/products/machine-
learning/](https://cloud.google.com/products/machine-learning/)

------
cyberferret
Just for LOLs I went to his website mentioned in the article ready to pounce
on a stock image of a brain or robot somewhere on there, but the author is
true to his word and only has pictures of flowcharts, screenshots (yes, and
actual code) and images of facial recognition at work, which is how most
people experience face recognition ML. Kudos to him for walking the talk.

------
dingo_bat
Andrew Ng's course icon is great. The conclusion in the article is not
correct.

~~~
jonny_eh
I think it's meant as a friendly jab.

------
econ_th0
interesting point.

people like to dream.

pictures of code would be worse.

